

Ask HN: A Riddle for an emacs User - andrewljohnson

Is it possible to set up a key shortcut to do the following:<p>1) set focus on my browser (Firefox)
2) refresh the page
3) set focus back on my my emacs buffer
======
sharkbrainguy
Yes.

To do number 2, you'll need mozrepl.

<http://hyperstruct.net/projects/mozrepl>

Why are you doing 1 & 3?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ah, good question, and good answer! Thanks.

------
olefoo
browse-url-of-buffer (C-c C-v) followed by Alt-tab to get back to emacs.

You could look into scripting your window manager.

